# Ecran noir depuis changement de pile



## laurent3571 (13 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un imac G3 266 MHz et depuis que j'ai changé de pile, le bouton d'allumage se met au rouge et l'écran reste noir, aucun message d'erreur. J'ai beau attendre, ça reste comme ça. 

J'ai donc essayé de remettre l'ancienne pile (avec laquelle il redémarrait normalement) et même symptôme depuis : écran noir.

J'ai fait pas mal de recherches sur le net mais sans succès... je désespère.

Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution ??

Merci.


----------



## alaincha (13 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Qu'est-ce qui a motivé le changement de pile ?


----------



## laurent3571 (13 Novembre 2008)

J'avais des problèmes au niveau changement de résolution d'écran et changements de couleurs. On m'a donc informé que ce blocage venu à coup sûr de la pile.

Je l'ai donc changé et depuis : écran noir :rose:


----------



## Invité (13 Novembre 2008)

Essaie ça :

"_Forcing a Restart 
If holding down the Command, Control, and Power keys fails 
to restart the iMac computer after a system hang, you can 
force a restart in one of two ways: 
First, try inserting a straightened paper clip in the reset 
button hole. (Open the I/O door on the side of the iMac. The 
reset button hole is the top hole located between the Ethernet 
and modem ports and marked with a triangle symbol.) 
If the reset button method doesnt work, try the following: 
1. Unplug the power cord. 
2. Wait at least 30 seconds and then reconnect the power 
cord. 
3. Restart the iMac by pressing the power button on either 
the keyboard or the front of the computer._"

Si le bouton existe, il est là :







Sinon, le reset du "cuda chip" qui est là :


----------

